# Distance?!?



## 2Boutside (Dec 5, 2008)

Okay, quick question. Is there an exact distance someone has to be away from a roadway to discharge a firearm? Not talking about the state code, because it's not clear itself. I've alway been told atleast 150 ft. Anyone heard similar or different?


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I believe it is 600 ft.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

The CO in the hunter safety class my wife took explained it very simply. Off the roadway. The question then becomes where does the road end. Highways usually have a fence on either side. Other side of the fence is off the roadway. Other roads have bar ditches. Get over them and you can shoot away. No ditch? Off where the dirt from grading the road has fallen. Shoot away. Now all the above assumes you aren't near any buildings. That's where exact distances are printed in the procs and such.

His rules seem pretty clear to me. Off the road. Just remember where the road ends.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

0 feet. as long as you are off the "road" you are legal. you just can shoot on from or across a road.


----------



## 2Boutside (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks, I guess the debate will continue. As far as the code reads, "From, Upon or Across." What is the difference between From and Upon? If you are shooting from a roadway aren't you upon it?


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

here's a question for ya, Is a dirt road considered a legal road? just to clarify a little let's say an, improved or unimproved road in the national Forest. be careful how you answer this one. you just might be surprised on the answer.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

"Highway means the entire width between property lines of every way or place of any nature when any part of it is open to the use of the public as a matter of right for vehicular travel."

The key in the definition is the property lines. Since the typical dirt road through national forest or BLM land has no property lines, it is not a highway. A county road, regardless of its surface, passing through the same forest or BLM land would be a highway.


----------



## cowmilker (Dec 17, 2008)

2Boutside said:


> Thanks, I guess the debate will continue. As far as the code reads, "From, Upon or Across." What is the difference between From and Upon? If you are shooting from a roadway aren't you upon it?


Maybe think of it like this, "from" is Me shooting as I'm standing on the road, "upon" I am off the road but I am shooting at a target that is "upon" the road.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

finnegan gives a good explanation of a road, your roads in the national forests are considered county roads. As for shooting from or upon said road and getting ticketed for it is a very gray area.
It does depend on the CO and the vicinity of the road also if it is improved (road base) or unimproved 4x4 vehicle travel advisable only.


----------



## rooster (Jul 12, 2008)

To keep myself out of trouble right or wrong I have decided that if it is a road or trail that is legal for me to drive a motorized vehicle on then I conceder it illegal to shoot from upon or across, I dont think I could ever get into trouble with his aproach....


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

rooster said:


> To keep myself out of trouble right or wrong I have decided that if it is a road or trail that is legal for me to drive a motorized vehicle on then I conceder it illegal to shoot from upon or across, I dont think I could ever get into trouble with his aproach....


Good for you! The rule deals with safety issues and wherever there's a road or trail that some kid or adult can ride his/her motorized (or unmotorized) vehicle/bike, you can bet they will.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

elkfromabove said:


> rooster said:
> 
> 
> > To keep myself out of trouble right or wrong I have decided that if it is a road or trail that is legal for me to drive a motorized vehicle on then I conceder it illegal to shoot from upon or across, I dont think I could ever get into trouble with his aproach....
> ...


This goes beyond the "law" and more into the common sense realm- regardless of where you are shooting, be it a dirt road/trail/otherwise, the MOST important rule is to know what is beyond your target, and to not shoot if there is any chance of your bullet hitting anything it shouldn't.


----------

